# Latest Work



## Salty dog (Feb 12, 2014)

Just wanted to share my latest project. It's still a work in progress but I think it has potential.


----------



## xdrewsiferx (Feb 12, 2014)

Thats really pretty! it makes me feel calm and reminds me quite a bit of spending time in Hawaii.


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice work Salty!



Salty dog said:


> Just wanted to share my latest project. It's still a work in progress but I think it has potential.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Feb 12, 2014)

Really dig the direction you have the clouds/sky in contrast with your reference point on the beech. Draws one in more.
Oh yeah, it looks great as well.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 12, 2014)

I totally agree with the calm feeling it imparts and that is draws you in. And your photography background is showing by the 'rule of thirds' -- but that is what really, really makes it so nice in my mind.


----------



## statusquo (Feb 12, 2014)

I like it, sunrise or sunset?


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 13, 2014)

what is that lake Michigan?


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 13, 2014)

I like the direction this is going in.


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 13, 2014)

Lake Michigan 6:38 a.m.


----------



## kodo (Feb 13, 2014)

nice work.
makes me feel that i should get back in to chalk drawing.


----------



## Chef Andy (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow! Beautiful! I wish I was artistic in that way.


----------



## 29palms (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice Saltywhat are the dimensions?


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 13, 2014)

16x20


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 14, 2014)

You're really improving, Salty. That is a nice piece. I'd be happy to hang that in my living room.


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 14, 2014)

Thx, I'm trying to teach myself patience.


----------



## scotchef38 (Feb 14, 2014)

Nice Salty-very fluid.What medium is it?


----------



## Lefty (Feb 14, 2014)

Let me know when you feel like sending one to Canada. It looks great.


----------



## Zerob (Feb 14, 2014)

Salty = renaissance man.


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 14, 2014)

scotchef38 said:


> Nice Salty-very fluid.What medium is it?



Oils.

I'm giving it time to dry between sessions. Building up highlights which is resulting in texture.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 14, 2014)

Incredible. Really stunning work.


----------



## Lefty (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm kinda serious, by the way....


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm flattered. Actually you're not the only one that has asked.

When it's done I'm going to take a high quality photo with some enhancements. I'll print them on my 19x13 photo printer and send them to who ever wants one for the cost of paper, ink and shipping. About $7.00 plus shipping. It will fit into a 16x20 frame with a 18x12 matte. Which you can buy as cheap as $25-$30.

One of these days I hope to make some money on my extracurricular activities but I'm not worried about it at the moment as long as it's stress free. That would defeat the purpose.


----------



## tk59 (Feb 14, 2014)

Very cool, Salty! :thumbsup:


----------



## cclin (Feb 14, 2014)

Beautiful! I like colour harmony between the Sky & Lake.


----------



## JHunter (Feb 14, 2014)

beautiful work Sir and i would happily hang that on my wall


----------



## Lefty (Feb 17, 2014)

Salty dog said:


> One of these days I hope to make some money on my extracurricular activities but I'm not worried about it at the moment *as long as it's stress free*. That would defeat the purpose.



Wisdom


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 2, 2014)

Update.
I keep the easel and paints in the living room and pick up a brush when the mood suits me.


----------



## WarrenB (Mar 2, 2014)

From a professional point of view I would cut back the highlighting on upper sections of the..... I have no idea what I am talking about:laugh:
Looking really good, you actually get a feel of the waves rolling in:doublethumbsup:


----------



## mhenry (Mar 2, 2014)

Pretty


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 2, 2014)

I'll admit I preferred it with the brighter yellow band just above the water, but it still is very nice. There seemed to be more vibrancy/ turmoil in the first pic, and this one is a little more muted. Two different moods; neither right or wrong, but elicits slightly different emotions.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 2, 2014)

Looked at it in the daylight and realized the white balance was way off on the photo. This is a better representation.
I'll let it dry a little and add some highlights and whatnot.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 2, 2014)

Much better! (to me, at least) In my last post I originally put in wording asking if maybe it was a photography issue, but decided to remove it because I know you have mad photography skills.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Mar 4, 2014)

That's very beautiful! You are a man of many talents.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 4, 2014)

WildBoar said:


> Much better! (to me, at least) In my last post I originally put in wording asking if maybe it was a photography issue, but decided to remove it because I know you have mad photography skills.



I was trying to reproduce it as accurately as possible but I was looking at it in the wrong light.


----------



## greasedbullet (Mar 4, 2014)

That is incredible. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm a little freaked out. Seriously.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 9, 2014)

Now for something completely different.

I purchased an Intuos Pro for photo touch ups and digitally enhancing whatever. It is also a digital blank canvas. I created this image from scratch using a stylus, computer screen, Corel Paint and a photo for reference. 

My dog Bullit.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow Salty, that is amazing!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Mar 9, 2014)

That's a stunning picture. I've been studying fine arts for 5 years and I couldn't draw anything even remotely as good as this one. Not even with Intuos Pro or any other tools. Great picture Salty. Love black and white


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks. I originally was going to be an art teacher. Then I started cooking. I'm not cooking as much these days.

I think I'm going to like this medium.


----------



## WarrenB (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks good:thumbsup: was it your first attempt with this format?


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes. This is the beginnings of my other dog jack.


----------



## WarrenB (Mar 10, 2014)

Salty dog said:


> Yes. This is the beginnings of my other dog jack.



Wow, didn't take you long to get to grips with the new medium, guess it is hard for me to understand how you can just create things like that from scratch as I can just about draw a stick man:biggrin:


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 10, 2014)

I work from a photo. I take the photo from the perspective I want to paint. Jack was looking out the window in the early afternoon sun. I knew it would be a good shot to paint. He's black, so it's hard sometimes. (Guilty pun intended.)


----------



## Zerob (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow great drawings of the dogs. I breed and show English bull terriers and have a lot of art work of them. The depth and dimension you got for the head shot shows that you are talented. You'd be surprised how many people can't get the correct profile for the head. If you'd ever like to draw my guys, let me know.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 12, 2014)

Done.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 12, 2014)

Very nice work Salty! I used to do a lot in inks, haven't in probably 20 years. Mess around with charcoal, and pencils a bit up in camp.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 13, 2014)

This is Winnie, my ex. First try in color.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 14, 2014)

You have a real talent for giving paintings soul/ emotion.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 17, 2014)

Good work


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 18, 2014)

And now for something a little different.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Mar 18, 2014)

My first knee-jerk response: painting or computer, colorful, odd. Is this of a photo you had the opportunity to take yourself?
Pretty uncanny way of softening something so powerfully destructive. The colors are wicked yet soothing, and the movement of the grass really plays well with the unconscious pull the tornado has on drawing you in.
What I'm sure is meant to be dust tricks me into thinking it's low hanging fog, which kind of takes away from the underlying force of the story.
Me personally? I think a small piece of debris, a newspaper or something else nondescript, flying off to the right of the frame, somewhat towards the forefront, or off in the distance(yet small in scale) would add another level motion and velocity.
But that's just my amateur inexperienced take. Otherwise I think it's very stunning and certainly a creative take on mother nature's more violent side.
Well done!


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 18, 2014)

Not a bad idea.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Mar 18, 2014)

Salty dog said:


> Not a bad idea.


and to make it really awesome you'd need to add kittens, unicorn and mechanical T-rex

Picture for inspiration:






I couldn't resist, sorry


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 18, 2014)

LOL. Not a bad idea!


----------



## Erilyn75 (Mar 20, 2014)

You're amazing SD, simply amazing!


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 20, 2014)

Getting my dragon on. W.I.P. (I know, I'm a weirdo)






I watched a documentary about an artist (Can't remember the name) who sculpted everything he painted so he could paint by looking at an object.
I did that with this little guy. I sculpted him and now using him as a subject.





Also an incense burner.:cool2:


----------



## WarrenB (Mar 20, 2014)

More cool stuff maybe it's the ears but the he looks a bit like Donkey from Shrek?


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 20, 2014)

Haven't seen the movie but I love his ears. (I fashioned them from my dog's)


----------



## WarrenB (Mar 20, 2014)

Ooops, of course I only watch kids films because I have a daughter:biggrin:


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 20, 2014)

Ask me how many times I've seen The Little Mermaid.............Sebastian the Crab is my favorite.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 20, 2014)




----------

